# Which is the best 22" LED-backlit LCD monitor on letsbuy.com?



## goku_dbz (Aug 9, 2011)

I need a monitor to watch HD episodes of TV shows and browse the Internet. 
Which one would be the best?
Monitors Price India - Get Computers Price in India Buy Online |Free Home Delivery
EDIT: Budget- 8.5k


----------



## Sarath (Aug 9, 2011)

Whats your budget? In case you have a discount coupon then include that discount.


----------



## goku_dbz (Aug 9, 2011)

My budget is 8.5k
I have a discount coupon of 1000 rupees.

How is Dell ST2220L?


----------

